

San Jose: the site of the largest domestic terror attack on the grid - vonnik
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2014/02/snipers-coordinated-an-attack-on-the-power-grid-but-why/283620/

======
blakdawg
Meh. Vandalism against infrastructure doesn't necessarily mean terrorism. A
previous infrastructure attack against AT&T in San Jose seemed to correlate
with difficult labor negotiations, and the investigation stopped once a new
union contract was signed. Just sayin'.

